# Topics > Holograms >  Webex Hologram, real-time, photorealistic, holographic collaboration solution, Cisco Webex, Milpitas, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cisco Webex

projectworkplace.cisco.com/capabilities/hologram

----------


## Airicist

Real-time, holographic collaboration solution | Webex Hologram

Oct 26, 2021




> Available now to a limited set of customers. 
> The industry’s first real-time, photorealistic, holographic collaboration solution. 
> It’s the next big phase of Hybrid Work, and it’s a game changer.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Holograms are coming to Cisco Webex"
Webex Hologram is Cisco's new augmented reality meeting solution

by Anthony Spadafora
October 27, 2021

----------

